# Fluval Flex Questions



## zmartin (May 1, 2018)

Hi - I’ve been googling this same question re:lights. Great tank but a touch frustrating the lack of controls on the light. 

In terms of timer it seems a mechanical timer at the power point is the best option. This is what I do but be warned only the white channel comes on. So you are still stuck manually turning the colour channel on.

If you want more light, your options are limited unless you want to lose the lid. The best I have googled (not yet done) is to order a second fluval flex light and hold it in place with silicone. The light is water proof and fits the lid.

Sorry can’t held with CO2.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Subconfish (May 10, 2018)

Read upon your plants first and their requirements. Amazon's run large. Will consume ur tank fast and soak up a lot of root nutrients. As for lighting if these plants are doing well you can setup a wall plug in timer. If you want co2, upgrade your filtration and lighting. Lighting and c02 come hand in hand.


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

I have the 15 gallon Flex  I just ordered this for timing: https://www.amazon.com/Century-Outl...=1527018261&sr=8-3&keywords=timed+power+strip

Regarding nano CO2 systems, I'm going to tell you right now to not even consider anything without a solenoid regulator. I just tried it with the Fluval kit, it wasn't worth the worry of not being precise. I'm about to set up the Ista basic mini CO2 system with a solenoid regulator so I plan to review that here soon.


----------



## ThisDarkDivide (Jun 24, 2014)

I have the Flex 15 and found this video on YouTube...


----------



## mertgezer (Jan 8, 2020)

Mitchd327 said:


> Hello, I am new to planted aquariums. I have kept saltwater reef tanks for years, but have never kept anything freshwater. I recently (3 months ago) purchased a 9 gallon fluval flex to try the hobby out, and so far I am really enjoying it.
> 
> As of now, I just have some java fern, an ozelot sword, an amazon sword plant and 2 moss balls. All are doing surprisingly well and I have seen some pretty decent growth recently. I also have a small school of glowlight danios.
> 
> ...





I have a fluval flex you check my page if you want, i still use its original light and tropica CO2 system.


----------



## nurse&fishlover (Oct 10, 2019)

I have the Flex 15. I also work long hours here is what I have done....
I alternate what I do on work days, between turning it on in the morning at a lower intensity (it gets turned off when I get home) and turning it on at max strength when I get home and turning it off when I go to bed.
I have Ludwigia, java fern, christmas moss, moss balls, moneywort, water wisteria, and Pogostemon Stellatus. All are growing well, filling out, stem plants require trimming/thinning every 3 weeks or so. It would be nice to have it on a timer, but its working so I am not motivated to change. Just for reference, I have fluval stratum and I use Easy green once a week. The tank has been running with fish/plants etc since the end of July. It is stocked with just 6 Harlequin rasboras and a betta. I do a 20-50% water change weekly.
I am not sure why you are thinking you need Co2, unless you are looking to get some more difficult plants. With your current plants, I would think it is unnecessary. I am on a very limited budget so I always view things as if its working....why change? So that is the bias to my response Have a great day!


----------



## cutterp (Jan 23, 2020)

I use these wi-fi switches from amazon and setup timers in the phone app to schedule my lights. The light work perfectly and always turn on to the white light setting. Using the app for the plugins, I can also turn on my lights without using the fluval remote. 

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07PZ7VVGC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## fmd87 (Jan 26, 2020)

I second the wifi outlet. My flex 15 is set to white light at max and purple as the color light. Both turn on and off with the wifi control (you can test this by unplugging the light with everything on and then plugging it back in). It's a bummer we can't have an actinic in the morning and night with this set up but I'd rather have the automation than deal with the remote every day.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

fmd87 said:


> I second the wifi outlet. My flex 15 is set to white light at max and purple as the color light. Both turn on and off with the wifi control (you can test this by unplugging the light with everything on and then plugging it back in). It's a bummer we can't have an actinic in the morning and night with this set up but I'd rather have the automation than deal with the remote every day.


We used to use a trick for the Fluval Plant 3.0 for a siesta, before they offered Pro mode.

You would design a program that started at midnight, and then you could use a program that started at midnight every time you power-cycled the light.

You would use the external timer to give you two 'midnights' a day.


----------



## Crude (Nov 8, 2011)

I started with the wifi outlet for the original light on my 15 gallon Flex, which did the trick for scheduling but not for any variation in the dimming or color. I ended up pulling the original LED strip out and shaving off the mounting brackets from under the hood. I bought the smallest 15" Fluval Aquasky and mounted it inside the hood by drilling two small holes on each side and strapping it down with black zip ties. Sounds really janky, but it looks pretty damned good from the outside. The Aquasky is still pretty unimpressive, but I'm able to schedule the lighting with a lot more detail. Options were limited for what would fit underneath the hood, and more so for the 9 gallon version. If you're happy without it you've got a lot more options!


----------



## bumbala (Feb 4, 2014)

I just setup a Fluval Flex 15G 10 days ago. I'm surprised by the stock lights. I grow medium level plants (Montecarlo, Crypt parva, Micrathemum umbrosum, Anubias var nana, Microsorum pteropus trident, Hygrophila pinnatifida) and they are showing decent growth in 10 days. I'm using Sodastream CO2, JBL Volcano Mineral + Plant Soil as substrate. First I used a digital timer for CO2 and lights, but when the lights came on it always defaulted to whites only. I like using whites + pink. Now I have a separate ramp timer for lights which I can simulate sunrise and sunset.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Crude said:


> I started with the wifi outlet for the original light on my 15 gallon Flex, which did the trick for scheduling but not for any variation in the dimming or color. I ended up pulling the original LED strip out and shaving off the mounting brackets from under the hood. I bought the smallest 15" Fluval Aquasky and mounted it inside the hood by drilling two small holes on each side and strapping it down with black zip ties. Sounds really janky, but it looks pretty damned good from the outside. The Aquasky is still pretty unimpressive, but I'm able to schedule the lighting with a lot more detail. Options were limited for what would fit underneath the hood, and more so for the 9 gallon version. If you're happy without it you've got a lot more options!


Could you take a picture of what this looks like where you modified lighting?? 



I have had nothing but problems with the stock lighting in this setup and would like to find a solution where I can still use the lid. 

To me, this tank looks better with a lid than without.


----------

